# Notepad++ Highlighting und Zusammenfalten



## vollmi (30 Januar 2013)

Hi zusammen.

Ich versuche grade ein Sprachfile für Saia Instruktionsliste auf dem Notepad++ zu erstellen.

Highlighting von Schlüsselwörtern funktioniert schonmal tadellos
Auch Textblöcke die man zusammenfalten kann funktionieren ebenfalls.
Ebenfalls FB -- EFB funktioniert mit Markierung und ist zusammenfaltbar.

Jetzt fände ich es gut wenn man auch Sprünge bis zum Sprungziel zusammenfalten könnte wie Textblöcke. Also sozusagen, anfang und ende des Textblocks mit einer Variablen definiert.

Also 

```
JR L [COLOR=#ff0000]WartungEin [/COLOR];Sprung
ADD xxx
ADD xxx
L xxx

[COLOR=#ff0000]WartungEin[/COLOR]: ;Sprungziel
```

Kriegt man das mit Notepad++ irgendwie hin?

mfG René


----------



## Denkerin (5 Februar 2013)

Hat dir da jetzt irgendwie schon jemand drauf geantwortet? Hab da leider auch keine Ahnung, die Antwort würde mich aber interessieren


----------



## vollmi (5 Februar 2013)

Nein. Leider keiner. Offenbar programmieren die meisten halt mit den von den Anbietern integrierten Editoren und nicht mit Notepad++. 

mfG René


----------



## zotos (5 Februar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> ...
> Also
> 
> ```
> ...



Das ist nicht so einfach. Da WartungEin ja auch MopsAus oder Fridolin22 sein kann. Test halber habe ich es mal mit dem Kommentar dahinter versucht ";Sprung" und ";Sprungziel" damit klappt es recht einfach ist aber natürlich leider Sinnlos da dort ja normalerweise ein anderes Kommentar steht.

Wie man Auf die variablen Ziele verweist ist mir nicht bekannt.

[edit] auch mit Sprüngen die in die andere Richtung gehen würde es schwierig werden


----------



## Oberchefe (5 Februar 2013)

kann da leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, mich würde aber interessieren ob da schon mal jemand was für Siemens AWL oder SCL gebaut hat? Im Moment zeige ich das SCL als Pascal an, passt halbwegs, bei AWL habe ich schon mal etwas angefangen, bin aber noch nicht wirklich weit gekommen.


----------



## vollmi (6 Februar 2013)

zotos schrieb:


> Test halber habe ich es mal mit dem Kommentar dahinter versucht ";Sprung" und ";Sprungziel" damit klappt es recht einfach ist aber natürlich leider Sinnlos da dort ja normalerweise ein anderes Kommentar steht.



Das ist ja einfach und genial, daran hab ich garnicht gedacht. Ich kann ja stattdessen einfach ein Schlüsselwort für Sprungmarkierungen am Kommentaranfang hinknallen. Das stört ja den Leser nicht.
Funktioniert halt nur bei einfachen Sprüngen, nicht bei Rücksprüngen (gibts bei mir eh nicht) oder mehreren Sprüngen zur selben Sprungmarke.

mfG René


----------



## Mobi (6 Februar 2013)

Ich schreibe momentan selber einen Editor und nutze dort zum Highlighting den SciLexer, Das was Notepad++ auch nutzt.
Dort ist es so dass ich einfach nur nach Wörtern suche, die direkt am Zeilenanfang beginnen und mit einem Doppelpunkt enden.
Diese Schreib ich mir dann in ein Array und gehe nochmal das ganze durch und schaue nach wo genau diese Wörter, natürlich ohne Doppelpunkt vorkommen.
Und diese bekommen dann den selben Style.


----------



## Denkerin (11 Februar 2013)

Hat sich dann wohl doch gelohnt, den Thread noch einmal aufzufrischen


----------

